# Heaters for bigger tents?



## Gregory Wilson (Jul 24, 2019)

Greetings, guys

Would like to ask which heater do you use for your six (and more) person tents (for weather swings from mid 20's at night with some gusty winds in the 30mph range so probably wind chill down below 20)? I have looked at some Coleman heaters, but they are not saying if ok inside a tent, so I have also looked at Mr. Heater Portable Buddy Heater. They say it is safe for tents, but I am little hesitant because of CO yet my tent has big mesh screens.

Has anyone used these or have other suggestions to keep inside of tent warm at night?

And need to mention, that we already have nice sleeping bags + fleece blankets, so only heater is needed. 

Not in hurry with the current situation. Still would like to get a piece of advice.


----------



## Gregory Wilson (Jul 24, 2019)

Gregory Wilson said:


> Greetings, guys
> 
> Would like to ask which heater do you use for your six (and more) person tents (for weather swings from mid 20's at night with some gusty winds in the 30mph range so probably wind chill down below 20)? I have looked at some Coleman heaters, but they are not saying if ok inside a tent, so I have also looked at Mr. Heater Portable Buddy Heater. They say it is safe for tents, but I am little hesitant because of CO yet my tent has big mesh screens.
> 
> ...


Bump ^

I did some more searching online, and I can't find a case where something went wrong with a propane heater as long as these two conditions were met:

1) The space where the heater is used is properly vented (technically not a requirement for propane heaters, but it helps manage the condensation build up)
2) The propane tank is kept outside the space being heated

Looks like I'm leaning toward the small Mr. Heater (MH9BX). Seems like the best compromise on size/weight and heat output.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the mr buddy 19,000 btu's best for me my wife likes to be warm at best cold feet on my back won't work LOL


----------



## boisetree (Jul 2, 2020)

Coleman makes a fantastic buddy heater!
www.boisetreeservicepros.com


----------

